
Ask HN: Help remembering a site posted on HN? - zodvik
Few months back, there was a post about this particular site&#x2F;app. We could store notes about people we met, for future interactions; store birthdays &amp; reminders, etc.<p>Does anyone remember what it was? Tried search with few keywords, but to no avail.
======
steanne
google crm site:ycombinator.com

top result is

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14497295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14497295)

~~~
zodvik
Thanks! That's the one.

------
raybb
If you figure out the exact app please do share.

~~~
zodvik
Thanks to @steanne, here's the link
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14497295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14497295)

